# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Thượng Hải – Trung Quốc

## hantt.163

*Khi đã quá quen với HongKong hay Bangkok, khách du lịch bắt đầu tìm đến Thượng Hải – Thiên đường cho những tín đồ hàng hiệu chất lượng mà giá cả phải chăng. Hơn thế nữa, thành phố còn nổi tiếng với nhiều cảnh quan đẹp…*


*Đi khi nào?*

Mùa đông ở Thượng Hải có thể có mưa, tháng 7,8 thời tiết nóng vì vậy cần chú ý phòng tránh nắng; mùa xuân thời tiết biến đổi tương đối lớn, có lúc nhiệt độ có thể lên tới 30oC nhưng hễ mưa một cái thì lại mát như mùa thu.

Vào khoảng đầu tháng 10 đến cuối tháng 11, khí hậu ở Trung Quốc nói chung và Thượng Hải nói riêng rất đẹp, thời tiết mát mẻ, se se lạnh rất dễ chịu. Nếu gia đình bạn có người cao tuổi đi cùng thì mùa thu cũng là thời điểm đẹp nhất để gia đình bạn lựa chọn chuyến đi.

*Chuẩn bị tiền:*

Trước khi đi nên đổi trước một ít nhân dân tệ. Nếu không bạn phải photo sẵn passport để đổi tiền ở các ngân hàng thương mại hay ngoài quốc doanh. Việc mua sắm bằng tiền USD ở Trung Quốc không phổ biến, trừ những nơi chuyên bán hàng cho khách du lịch thường có thể chấp nhận thanh toán tất cả loại tiền của các nước.

Nên kiểm tra kỹ khi nhận tiền thối bằng cách so sánh với đồng tiền thật mình đang có. Đặc biệt đối với các loại tiền có mệnh giá lớn.

*Ngôn ngữ:*

Ở Trung Quốc, rất ít người sử dụng tiếng Anh kể cả tài xế taxi. Bạn nên chuẩn bị sẵn bản đồ, địa chỉ nơi mình ở để đưa cho taxi khi lạc đường. Có thể tìm hiểu số điện thoại hổ trợ dành cho khách du lịch để dùng khi cần thiết.


*Mua sắm:*

Các đặc sản nổi tiếng của thành phố Thượng Hải là: Trà Long Tỉnh, tơ lụa, quạt, ô làm bằng lụa, hàng dệt thêu, đồ gốm sứ được làm từ đất cao lanh, đá cuội Vũ Hoa, móng giò Châu Trang...

Thượng Hải đã có đủ những shop hàng hiệu như Chanel, Cartier, Prada, Gucci, Hugo Boss, Tod’s, Omega, Rado, Longines…

Mua sắm trong siêu thị, hoặc những cửa hàng bán hàng hiệu có niêm yết giá thì bạn không phải trả giá. Nhưng nếu mua sắm ngoài chợ trời, các trung tâm thương mại theo kiểu tư nhân thuê mặt bằng bán hàng, hoặc tại cửa hàng bán quà lưu niệm cho khách du lịch thì bạn nên trả giá và kiểm tra kỹ hàng hóa trước khi quyết định mua.

Nếu không nói được tiếng Hoa, bạn có thể mang theo một máy tính nhỏ dùng để trả giá với người bán hàng.

Nếu gia đình bạn đi theo chương trình tour của cty du lịch thì bắt buộc phải vào các điểm mua sắm: cửa hàng ngọc trai, hiệu thuốc, trà, cảnh Thái Lam... vì đây là điều kiện bắt buộc của chính phủ đối với các cty du lịch của TQ(xuất khẩu tại chỗ), nếu khách không vào họ sẽ bị phạt. Tuy nhiên bạn không bị bắt phải mua những đồ đó nếu bạn không thích, đồ ở trong các cửa hàng đó đều là hàng thật nhưng giá đắt, ngoài ra có những loại hàng như thuốc bỏng(Bao Fu Linh), thuốc chống đột quỵ bạn không thể mua được ở bên ngoài.

*Ăn uống
*
Trà trứng: là món trà (chè) nổi tiếng của Thượng Hải nói riêng và Trung Hoa nói chung. Trà trứng được làm từ trứng kho cùng với hoa hồi, trà lá, vỏ quế, muối…

Bánh bao hấp: Bánh bao hấp Thượng Hải là một trong những món đắt hàng nhất trong các ngày lễ tại nơi đây.

Cua hồ Dương Trừng: đây là loài cua sống trong hồ Dương Trừng nổi tiếng bởi bề ngoài kỳ lạ toàn thân phủ đầy lông, màu xanh biếc. Chúng có những cái càng cực to và khỏe, lóng lánh xanh ngọc đẹp mê hồn, thịt ngọt mát, mềm mà không hề bị nát.

Vi cá Thượng Hải: là món ăn được liệt kê vào danh sách "sơn hào hải vị" nổi tiếng khắp Trung Hoa và trên toàn Thế giới.


Thượng Hải là nơi hội tụ nhiều món ăn tinh hoa của Trung Quốc

*Phương tiện di chuyển*

Bạn nên sử dụng tàu điện ngầm hay tàu lửa vừa rẻ vừa nhanh nhưng phải chú ý điểm đến để không trễ tàu hay qua trạm. Đặc biệt, xe đò ở đây chạy chính xác đến từng phút.

*Điểm tham quan, du lịch*

Ở Thượng Hải thì có tháp truyền hình Đông Phương Minh Châu, bạn nên vào đến tầng 2 dù vé có hơi đắt nhưng rất đẹp. Ngoài ra thì có khu Dự Viên, chùa Phật Ngọc bạn cũng nên đến tham quan.

Đêm Thượng Hải rất đẹp, nếu không quá mệt thì nên đi thuyền trên sông Hoàng Phố, ngắm Bến Thượng Hải.


Du thuyền trên bến Thượng Hải
Xintiandi hay New World là khu bảo tồn, phố đi bộ nằm ở trung tâm phía nam thành phố Thưởng Hải. Xintiandi có những dãy nhà bằng đá xây vào những năm 1860 và đầu thế kỷ 20. Xintiandi được xem là trung tâm của lối sống sành điệu ở Thương Hải. Xintiandi nằm gần khu tô giới trước đây của Pháp. Bạn có thể đến bằng tàu điện ngầm tuyến số 1(xuống ga South Huangpi Rd. Station, ra cửa số 3) hoặc tuyến số 10 (ga Xintiandi Station, ra cửa số 6). Hoặc đi xe buýt du lịch 2 tầng City Sightseeing Bus.
Nguồn: dulichvietnam






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## anhduc83

Thượng Hải nhìn tráng lệ quá... Biêt bao giờ mới được đến đây

----------

